# Goldfinch?



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think I saw one today, in Fife. I don't know how unusual they are, I certainly don't think I've seen one before - is it likely that's what I saw?

Maybe @Siskin could advise?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

They are less rare then they used to be in England. They used to be seen more often in farmland or more natural areas, anywhere where there might be thistles - they love the seed. However they have over the last twenty or so years become garden birds as they have caught onto feeders especially ones containing Niger seed and sunflower seed hearts.
At this time of year they tend to gather in large flocks and hang out together, one year we had over forty regularly coming to feeders in the garden, they were eating us out of house and home.
They have a wide range in the uk and are in Scotland apart from the high mountains. Very pretty birds with red faces and prominent yellow wing bars.

The photo is one of mine taken in the garden


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you so much @Siskin - I feel quite lucky to have seen it. It was on farmland with the thistles so I am more reassured that it was one that I saw.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

I rarely see goldfinches in my garden, despite a fine stand of teasels, but saw a large flock of them on farmland a few days ago (in Staffordshire)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Apparently Scotland had a bumper year in 2018

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp/news/aberdeen/1442527/rspb-hails-golden-year-for-goldfinches/


----------

